# Emmerdale



## Lauras87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Is it me or are emmerdale glossing over Kerry's diabetes???

She never tests, injects, drinks like a fish & to make it worse, she got a tattoo on her foot!!!


I wish they would research diabetes better as its an insult to us all


----------



## pav (Aug 7, 2013)

Think I missed what happened as one minute she was going to hospital and the next second, all ok and back in Emmerdale. Very skimpy on details, perhaps they are jumping on the band wagon of the programmes that have featured diabetes, with out doing any research.


----------



## Estellaa (Aug 7, 2013)

whats so wrong with getting a tattoo haha.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Estellaa said:


> whats so wrong with getting a tattoo haha.



She got it on the sole of her foot & wonders why she was taken to hospital


----------



## Steff (Aug 7, 2013)

They do the same with sandy he is never out the pub always drinking and being drunk


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 7, 2013)

I think you are all getting too sensitive about a plot line in a soap!  
How do these people on very low to no incomes afford to drink in the pub, eat pub meals, spend their spare time in the cafe, etc etc etc.  How did the haulage firm make such vast amounts of money with one driver and a transit van?  

It's not real, it's not supposed to be educational or factual.  It does have more attractive women than any village I know of though.


----------



## Steff (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm far from getting sensitive about anything thanks


----------



## spiritfree (Aug 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> I'm far from getting sensitive about anything thanks



I think that if a programe has storylines on medical conditions they should show it really is and not that it is a trivial illness.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 8, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> I think you are all getting too sensitive about a plot line in a soap!
> How do these people on very low to no incomes afford to drink in the pub, eat pub meals, spend their spare time in the cafe, etc etc etc.  How did the haulage firm make such vast amounts of money with one driver and a transit van?
> 
> It's not real, it's not supposed to be educational or factual.  It does have more attractive women than any village I know of though.



Maybe I am sensitive to it but I'm fed up of people when I am respecting both my body & health by being sensible get told that diabetes isn't hard you can do this that the other & don't need to inject coz Kerry off emmerdale doesn't.

Like spiritfree said, they should show it for what it truly is


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Maybe I am sensitive to it but I'm fed up of people when I am respecting both my body & health by being sensible get told that diabetes isn't hard you can do this that the other & don't need to inject coz Kerry off emmerdale doesn't.
> 
> Like spiritfree said, they should show it for what it truly is



I do agree, there's no real reason why they can't show things correctly in a soap/drama. Let's face it, there are many, many dramatic TRUE situations a diabetic can encounter, so they hardly have to invent anything - it will usually be something Joe Public has never seen before. Plus, day to day, we are (of course) so discreet in our diabetes management that people are often surprised should they learn we have it!


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 8, 2013)

I was trying to point out that there is very little that is accurate in a soap - that's the whole point.  

However are you really saying that because Kerry does not inject (why should she?) and because she drinks and doesn't pay attention to her diabetes that her character is not accurate!  There are lots of diabetics like her, and Sandy as well.  
If the programme was accurate to 'real life' it wouldn't be entertaining.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 8, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> I was trying to point out that there is very little that is accurate in a soap - that's the whole point.
> 
> However are you really saying that because Kerry does not inject (why should she?) and because she drinks and doesn't pay attention to her diabetes that her character is not accurate!  There are lots of diabetics like her, and Sandy as well.
> If the programme was accurate to 'real life' it wouldn't be entertaining.



I know but the condition isn't shown accurately so people think its not that important to inject/test bloods etc

I think it shows it as a well if you can be bothered condition

We had mark's HIV covered by eastenders so some soaps do their research so why not take the time to cover it better when there are 3 million diabetics in the uk?

People may disagree with me here but I think diabetes needs properly highlighting


----------



## bev (Aug 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I know but the condition isn't shown accurately so people think its not that important to inject/test bloods etc
> 
> I think it shows it as a well if you can be bothered condition
> 
> ...



Hi Laura87,

I agree with you.To have a 'token' diabetic in a soap is great - but giving incorrect information or portraying the condition as something you either fuss about or not just isnt acceptable. A couple of months ago they showed this character having a hypo - where she collapsed - and someone went running for her injection pen as if that is what she needed! It takes a long time to educate Schools into understanding that this condition can be fatal and they need to take it seriously - then some plant-pot on a soap portrays highly dangerous care being given for a hypo - not well-thought out or helpful to any diabetic! That this is a 'soap' is irrelevant - if they choose to portray a medical condition then at least get the basics right - its an insult to all diabetics who take good care of themselves and not at all helpful for us parents who battle with Schools to try to get them to take this condition seriously.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2013)

bev said:


> Hi Laura87,
> 
> I agree with you.To have a 'token' diabetic in a soap is great - but giving incorrect information or portraying the condition as something you either fuss about or not just isnt acceptable. A couple of months ago they showed this character having a hypo - where she collapsed - and someone went running for her injection pen as if that is what she needed! It takes a long time to educate Schools into understanding that this condition can be fatal and they need to take it seriously - then some plant-pot on a soap portrays highly dangerous care being given for a hypo - not well-thought out or helpful to any diabetic! That this is a 'soap' is irrelevant - if they choose to portray a medical condition then at least get the basics right - its an insult to all diabetics who take good care of themselves and not at all helpful for us parents who battle with Schools to try to get them to take this condition seriously.Bev



Many people do take what they see in dramas as accurate - how many times have you seen people being interviewed after they have taken some action to help someone because they 'saw it in an episode of xxxxx'? Usually, they are being interviewed because of a good outcome, but what if what they saw was totally wrong - what would have happened then?


----------



## Caroline (Aug 8, 2013)

It is important things are shown acurately because some folks are unable to distinguish between fact and fiction. I worked with someone who belived Walford (wolford?) was a real place and didn't think Albert Square was made up for East Enders, even when we got out a variety of road books and maps to prove our point.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with people taking soap for real life, I had a hypo at work & someone asked me how much insulin to inject. Thankfully someone who I work with his brother is diabetic & said don't inject her

So I've had to send an email round work saying do not inject me with insulin, you will kill me. (Maybe that's part of their plan???) 

At school when coronation street covered diabetes, some of the bullies said to me & another girl at school if I take your insulin off you, that'll kill you won't it? 

Facts like insulin being taken off you just gives idiots ideas....

I know someone who's actually complained to itv about a story line & they never acknowledged the issues raised.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I agree with people taking soap for real life, I had a hypo at work & someone asked me how much insulin to inject. Thankfully someone who I work with his brother is diabetic & said don't inject her
> 
> So I've had to send an email round work saying do not inject me with insulin, you will kill me. (Maybe that's part of their plan???)
> 
> ...


Not at all sure what you want Laura.  When a truthful storyline about taking your insulin away harming you is bad and not reporting the truth is bad as well.
These are the same arguments that were used against Clockwork Orange and similar films/programs.  Its people that are the problem not the programs they watch.  People are murdered on Emmerdale, has anyone complained, Cameron has killed 2 recently in violent ways? Both Jak and Laurel are having/had mental problems.  I have no idea if this is accurately portrayed or not and I'm not particularly bothered, it's just another part of the storyline.


----------



## bev (Aug 8, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Not at all sure what you want Laura.  When a truthful storyline about taking your insulin away harming you is bad and not reporting the truth is bad as well.
> These are the same arguments that were used against Clockwork Orange and similar films/programs.  Its people that are the problem not the programs they watch.  People are murdered on Emmerdale, has anyone complained, Cameron has killed 2 recently in violent ways? Both Jak and Laurel are having/had mental problems.  I have no idea if this is accurately portrayed or not and I'm not particularly bothered, it's just another part of the storyline.



Hi Vicsetter,

That you are not upset by the storyline is great - but others are and that shouldnt be dismissed. Do you know the views of people with mental health problems on these storylines? Do you know the views of anyone who murdered people on these storylines? Individuals who live with these real-life 'storylines' every day will have a view due to their experiences of living with the condition/mental illness and that has more validity than a soap. I dont know why you are confused by Laura's comments as she has made herself perfectly clear - she doesnt want amateurs messing with her insulin - just because they saw something on a soap - that doesnt make them an expert - especially if the information being given is incorrect and dangerous.Bev


----------

